# [SOLVED] BSOD coming out of sleep, error 0x0000003b



## newcastlefc200 (Sep 25, 2012)

I've brought a brand new Samsung NP700Z3C and it has a hybrid sleep mode, when it enters this state (by closing the lid) upon waking after a good few hours it will bluescreen, it has happened twice in two days, but it doesn't happen everytime, its quite hard to pinpoint exactly when it happens.

The first bluescreen came up with 0x0000003b bug error (USBPORT.SYS) and the 2nd bluescreen came up with 0x1000007e (ntoskrnl.exe)

I've updated all the drivers I know possible, and not sure what to do next.

I have included the two minidumps and a drivers list for you, if you require anything else please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD coming out of sleep, error 0x0000003b*

Is there anything plugged into the USB ports at the time like a USB portable hard drive?

Follow the instructions here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html
Lets see if the BSOD dump file(s) can tell us whats going on.


----------



## newcastlefc200 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: BSOD coming out of sleep, error 0x0000003b*



Wrench97 said:


> Is there anything plugged into the USB ports at the time like a USB portable hard drive?
> 
> Follow the instructions here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html
> Lets see if the BSOD dump file(s) can tell us whats going on.


Hi, thanks for responding. There is nothing plugged in which is why it's weird it's refering to USB. The dumps are in the zipped up file in my first post but I can follow those instructions tommorow.

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD coming out of sleep, error 0x0000003b*

The upload is more then just the dumps the hardware Id's and driver lists keeps us from having to post back 25 times to ask simple questions about hardware and software installed.


----------



## newcastlefc200 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: BSOD coming out of sleep, error 0x0000003b*



Wrench97 said:


> The upload is more then just the dumps the hardware Id's and driver lists keeps us from having to post back 25 times to ask simple questions about hardware and software installed.


OK I understand, attached are as requested.

Windows 7 
64 bit
OEM install
1 week old

intel i5 3210m
nvidia GT 630m

thanks for the help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD coming out of sleep, error 0x0000003b*

There is nothing conclusive in the dumps, nor the wer reports, since the wifi adapter runs on the usb bus check for a update of the driver > Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Adapter > Intel® Driver Update Utility



```
**************************Mon Sep 24 14:35:49.617 2012 (UTC - 4:00)**************************

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\092412-47268-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0200e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02252670
Debug session time: Mon Sep 24 14:35:49.617 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 21:55:56.632
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff8000237ecdc, fffff88007d98fc0, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandleWithTag+10c )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> kd: Reading initial command '!analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q'
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff8000237ecdc, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88007d98fc0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandleWithTag+10c
fffff800`0237ecdc 0fb64518        movzx   eax,byte ptr [rbp+18h]

CONTEXT:  fffff88007d98fc0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88007d98fc0)
rax=dffffa800dd32ba1 rbx=fffff8a002f07a70 rcx=dffffa800dd32ba0
rdx=0000000000100000 rsi=fffff8a002e156d0 rdi=fffffa800b4eb060
rip=fffff8000237ecdc rsp=fffff88007d999a0 rbp=dffffa800dd32ba0
 r8=fffff8a004284000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff8000237efb0
r11=fffff88007d99ad8 r12=0000000000000000 r13=000000000000029c
r14=0000000000000001 r15=fffffa800da4b060
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010286
nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandleWithTag+0x10c:
fffff800`0237ecdc 0fb64518        movzx   eax,byte ptr [rbp+18h] ss:0018:dffffa80`0dd32bb8=??
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff8000237ecdc

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`07d999a0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandleWithTag+0x10c


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandleWithTag+10c
fffff800`0237ecdc 0fb64518        movzx   eax,byte ptr [rbp+18h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandleWithTag+10c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4fa390f3

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88007d98fc0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandleWithTag+10c

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandleWithTag+10c

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2500
CurrentSpeed: 2494
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.7]
[DMI Version - 39]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2906 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
  BIOS Version                  P03AAG
  BIOS Starting Address Segment e000
  BIOS Release Date             08/02/2012
  BIOS ROM Size                 300000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       19: - EDD Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       31: - NEC PC-98
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       09: - Fn-Key NET-Boot Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
       11: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           0
  BIOS Minor Revision           1
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD.
  Product Name                  700Z3C/700Z5C
  Version                       0.1
  Serial Number                               
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Other
  SKUNumber                     System SKUNumber
  Family                        ChiefRiver System
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD.
  Product                       SAMSUNG_NP1234567890
  Version                       FAB1
  Serial Number                               
  Asset Tag                                         
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -423389496: - h
       -423389544: -   Location                      Part Component
  Chassis Handle                0000h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 22 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD.
  Chassis Type                  Laptop
  Version                       0.1
  Serial Number                               
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Other
  Security Status               Other
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            CPU Socket - U3E1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              c6h - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel(R) Corporation
  Processor ID                  a9060300fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz
  Processor Voltage             88h - 0.8V
  External Clock                100MHz
  Max Speed                     2500MHz
  Current Speed                 2500MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Specification Reserved
  L1 Cache Handle               0002h
  L2 Cache Handle               0003h
  L3 Cache Handle               0004h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0020h - 32K
  Installed Size                0020h - 32K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Data
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0020h - 32K
  Installed Size                0020h - 32K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Instruction
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0081h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0008h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            0c00h - 3072K
  Installed Size                0c00h - 3072K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 Specification Reserved
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0029h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Video [enabled]
  01: Description               Intel(R) Extreme Graphics 3 Controller
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 002ah]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Sound [enabled]
  01: Description               Intel(R) Azalia Audio Device
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 002bh]
  Number of Strings             7
   1                            AAABAAAAAWAA 
   2                            2012/09/23
   3                            SECPARTN:AAG
   4                            lYmUSsClCDIer
   5                            10SN+YTpBo0jz
   6                            6kdf29oTvpeTF
   7                            [LCD_14][IBT_01]
[System Configuration Options (Type 12) - Length 5 - Handle 002ch]
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 0030h]
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 23 - Handle 0036h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              33554432KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0037h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0036h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelA-DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK 0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1600MHz
  Manufacturer                  Elpida
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   EBJ41UF8BDU0-GN-F 
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0038h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0036h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   0 bits
  Data Width                    0 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelA-DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK 1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  [String Not Specified]
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   [String Not Specified]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0039h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0036h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelB-DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK 2
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1600MHz
  Manufacturer                  04CB
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   AM1U16BC4P2-B19C  
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 003ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0036h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   0 bits
  Data Width                    0 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelB-DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK 3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  [String Not Specified]
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   [String Not Specified]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 003bh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0037h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   003dh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           01
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 003ch]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0038h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   003dh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           02
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 31 - Handle 003dh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0036h
  Partition Width               04
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00ef0000 fffff880`00f47000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`040e2000 fffff880`040ec000   acpials  acpials.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:24 2009 (4A5BCA98)
fffff880`03600000 fffff880`03689000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`060a1000 fffff880`060b7000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`061af000 fffff880`061e5000   AMPPAL   AMPPAL.sys   Thu Mar 01 13:55:24 2012 (4F4FC61C)
fffff880`015ef000 fffff880`015f8000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0122a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03833000   avgidsdrivera avgidsdrivera.sys Mon Aug 13 10:28:50 2012 (50290F22)
fffff880`01dde000 fffff880`01def000   avgidsha avgidsha.sys Mon Sep 17 12:46:31 2012 (505753E7)
fffff880`0398e000 fffff880`039bd000   avgldx64 avgldx64.sys Wed Sep 12 05:35:55 2012 (5050577B)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   avgloga  avgloga.sys  Thu Aug 09 07:45:25 2012 (5023A2D5)
fffff880`039bd000 fffff880`039da000   avgmfx64 avgmfx64.sys Thu Sep 13 23:14:31 2012 (5052A117)
fffff880`01dd2000 fffff880`01dde000   avgrkx64 avgrkx64.sys Thu Aug 09 22:33:54 2012 (50247312)
fffff880`0371d000 fffff880`03751000   avgtdia  avgtdia.sys  Wed Sep 12 05:37:36 2012 (505057E0)
fffff880`03200000 fffff880`0320d000   avgtpx64 avgtpx64.sys Thu Jul 19 10:07:13 2012 (50081491)
fffff880`010e5000 fffff880`010f1000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`035f8000 fffff880`035ff000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0397d000 fffff880`0398e000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0811d000 fffff880`0813b000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`1ebc7000 fffff880`1ebd7000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`1ebd7000 fffff880`1ebf7000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`1ea00000 fffff880`1ea8c000   bthport  bthport.sys  Fri Jul 06 16:07:41 2012 (4FF7458D)
fffff880`1ebaf000 fffff880`1ebc7000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Wed Apr 27 23:54:56 2011 (4DB8E510)
fffff880`1e819000 fffff880`1e836000   btmaux   btmaux.sys   Wed Nov 30 02:09:32 2011 (4ED5D6AC)
fffff880`1eaf4000 fffff880`1ebaf000   btmhsf   btmhsf.sys   Wed Nov 30 02:10:31 2011 (4ED5D6E7)
fffff960`00670000 fffff960`00697000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0615f000 fffff880`06189000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00d26000 fffff880`00de6000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01830000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cc8000 fffff880`00d26000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`05206000   clwvd    clwvd.sys    Wed Apr 13 23:47:49 2011 (4DA66E65)
fffff880`0609c000 fffff880`060a0500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`01848000 fffff880`018ba000   cng      cng.sys      Fri Jun 01 23:25:51 2012 (4FC987BF)
fffff880`010dc000 fffff880`010e5000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`061e5000 fffff880`061f5000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04063000 fffff880`04071000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0394b000 fffff880`03969000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0393c000 fffff880`0394b000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01dbc000 fffff880`01dd2000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03fd7000 fffff880`03ff9000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04071000 fffff880`04084000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0322b000 fffff880`035cf000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Tue Nov 29 22:39:19 2011 (4ED5A567)
fffff880`04084000 fffff880`04090000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03a6a000 fffff880`03b5e000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`03b5e000 fffff880`03ba4000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`06109000 fffff880`06150000   ETD      ETD.sys      Wed May 09 08:03:13 2012 (4FAA5D01)
fffff880`035e6000 fffff880`035ef000   excfs    excfs.sys    Fri Sep 23 18:19:39 2011 (4E7D05FB)
fffff880`01011000 fffff880`010c7000   excsd    excsd.sys    Fri Sep 23 18:19:01 2011 (4E7D05D5)
fffff880`011c8000 fffff880`011dc000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0117c000 fffff880`011c8000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`018cb000 fffff880`018d5000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01d82000 fffff880`01dbc000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01c1c000 fffff880`01c66000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Wed Aug 22 11:10:49 2012 (5034F679)
fffff880`06189000 fffff880`0618fc00   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu May 03 15:56:17 2012 (4FA2E2E1)
fffff800`025f6000 fffff800`0263f000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`06078000 fffff880`0609c000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`06067000 fffff880`06078000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Wed Nov 09 19:52:25 2011 (4EBB2049)
fffff880`1e9db000 fffff880`1e9f9000   hidbth   hidbth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`1e800000 fffff880`1e819000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`1ebf7000 fffff880`1ebff080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`08054000 fffff880`0811d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01d79000 fffff880`01d82000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`060dc000 fffff880`060fa000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0124b000 fffff880`015ef000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Nov 29 22:39:19 2011 (4ED5A567)
fffff880`1e9c6000 fffff880`1e9db000   iBtFltCoex iBtFltCoex.sys Tue Feb 14 15:38:54 2012 (4F3AC65E)
fffff880`05253000 fffff880`06066660   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Mon May 21 15:04:11 2012 (4FBA91AB)
fffff880`0400d000 fffff880`04063000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Dec 06 06:23:07 2011 (4EDDFB1B)
fffff880`06199000 fffff880`061af000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`01d70000 fffff880`01d79000   iusb3hcs iusb3hcs.sys Thu Jan 05 06:56:40 2012 (4F058FF8)
fffff880`1e942000 fffff880`1e99f000   iusb3hub iusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 05 06:54:43 2012 (4F058F83)
fffff880`1e87c000 fffff880`1e940000   iusb3xhc iusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 05 06:54:45 2012 (4F058F85)
fffff880`03a3b000 fffff880`03a47000   iwdbus   iwdbus.sys   Wed Mar 09 18:43:23 2011 (4D78109B)
fffff880`060fa000 fffff880`06109000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`01e9e000 fffff800`01ea8000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`05206000 fffff880`05249000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`017e3000 fffff880`017fe000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jun 01 22:50:23 2012 (4FC97F6F)
fffff880`019c7000 fffff880`019f1000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Jun 01 23:27:11 2012 (4FC9880F)
fffff880`05249000 fffff880`0524e200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0411d000 fffff880`04132000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`061f5000 fffff880`061fc000   lmimirr  lmimirr.sys  Tue Apr 10 18:32:45 2007 (461C108D)
fffff880`08000000 fffff880`08013000   LMIRfsDriver LMIRfsDriver.sys Mon Jul 14 12:26:56 2008 (487B7E50)
fffff880`0409e000 fffff880`040c1000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c65000 fffff880`00cb4000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`01d1d000 fffff880`01d70000   MDFSYSNT MDFSYSNT.sys Thu Feb 04 10:14:15 2010 (4B6AE447)
fffff880`01d10000 fffff880`01d1d000   MDPMGRNT MDPMGRNT.SYS Wed Sep 23 15:23:04 2009 (4ABA7598)
fffff880`1eae6000 fffff880`1eaf4000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06150000 fffff880`0615f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01162000 fffff880`0117c000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`0813b000 fffff880`08153000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`08153000 fffff880`08180000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`08180000 fffff880`081ce000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`081ce000 fffff880`081f2000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`0122a000 fffff880`01235000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`01830000 fffff880`0183b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f50000 fffff880`00f5a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f9a000 fffff880`00ff8000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`03931000 fffff880`0393c000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01cfe000 fffff880`01d10000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`018d5000 fffff880`019c7000   ndis     ndis.sys     Wed Aug 22 11:11:46 2012 (5034F6B2)
fffff880`03ba4000 fffff880`03bb0000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04185000 fffff880`04198000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`03bb0000 fffff880`03bdf000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04415000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`036ce000 fffff880`036dd000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03751000 fffff880`03796000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c60000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Wed Aug 22 11:11:28 2012 (5034F6A0)
fffff880`1be61000 fffff880`1c9a5000   Netwsw00 Netwsw00.sys Mon Mar 12 17:06:43 2012 (4F5E6563)
fffff880`011dc000 fffff880`011ed000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03925000 fffff880`03931000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0200e000 fffff800`025f6000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`01640000 fffff880`017e3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`035ef000 fffff880`035f8000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0442a000 fffff880`051f1000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Feb 25 10:46:07 2012 (4F49023F)
fffff880`01cf4000 fffff880`01cfe000   nvpciflt nvpciflt.sys Sat Feb 25 10:46:50 2012 (4F49026A)
fffff880`04132000 fffff880`04185000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03692000 fffff880`036b8000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`010c7000 fffff880`010dc000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00f5a000 fffff880`00f8d000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`01245000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`018ba000 fffff880`018cb000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`1a27b000 fffff880`1a321000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`03859000 fffff880`03896000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cb4000 fffff880`00cc8000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`081f2000 fffff880`081f9000   RaInfo   RaInfo.sys   Fri Jan 04 13:57:14 2008 (477E818A)
fffff880`060b7000 fffff880`060db000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`03bdf000 fffff880`03bfa000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a21000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`03a21000 fffff880`03a3b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`038d4000 fffff880`03925000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c09000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01c09000 fffff880`01c12000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01c12000 fffff880`01c1b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01cba000 fffff880`01cf4000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`1eaba000 fffff880`1eae6000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04198000 fffff880`041b0000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`1ca00000 fffff880`1caa1000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Nov 23 10:00:40 2011 (4ECD0A98)
fffff880`03c04000 fffff880`03fd6500   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Mar 20 05:39:05 2012 (4F685039)
fffff880`037c5000 fffff880`037cf000   SABI     SABI.sys     Thu May 28 02:38:02 2009 (4A1E314A)
fffff880`1a321000 fffff880`1a32c000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`01cb2000 fffff880`01cba000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`1cad8000 fffff880`1cb70000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`1a36f000 fffff880`1a3d8000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`1a32c000 fffff880`1a35d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`061fc000 fffff880`061fd480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01c00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Aug 22 11:13:43 2012 (5034F727)
fffff880`1a35d000 fffff880`1a36f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`03710000 fffff880`0371d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`036ee000 fffff880`03710000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`037b1000 fffff880`037c5000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00480000 fffff960`0048a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03833000 fffff880`03859000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`03a47000 fffff880`03a59000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`1e9a9000 fffff880`1e9c6000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`1e940000 fffff880`1e941f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`1caa1000 fffff880`1cab2000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`1be00000 fffff880`1be5a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`1cb70000 fffff880`1cbc6000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`1ea8c000 fffff880`1eab9280   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:34 2010 (4CE7A692)
fffff880`00f8d000 fffff880`00f9a000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0320d000 fffff880`0321b000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e25000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`010f1000 fffff880`01106000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`01106000 fffff880`01162000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01c66000 fffff880`01cb2000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Feb 24 22:38:18 2011 (4D67242A)
fffff880`1c9a5000 fffff880`1c9b2000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`036b8000 fffff880`036ce000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Tue Jan 25 04:34:33 2011 (4D3E9929)
fffff880`03796000 fffff880`037b1000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`0321b000 fffff880`0322b000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e3d000 fffff880`00ee1000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ee1000 fffff880`00ef0000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03a59000 fffff880`03a69000   WDKMD    WDKMD.sys    Wed Mar 09 18:43:12 2011 (4D781090)
fffff880`03689000 fffff880`03692000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`00315000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Jul 18 14:14:37 2012 (5006FD0D)
fffff880`06190000 fffff880`06199000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f47000 fffff880`00f50000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`040c1000 fffff880`040e2000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`040ec000 fffff880`0411d000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`1e99f000 fffff880`1e9a9000   vwifimp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`1eae6000 fffff880`1eaf4000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`04090000 fffff880`0409e000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`1eae6000 fffff880`1eaf3000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`1a200000 fffff880`1a271000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`03969000 fffff880`0397d000   CBDisk.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00014000
fffff880`01def000 fffff880`01dfd000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0322f000 fffff880`035d3000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  003A4000
fffff880`035d3000 fffff880`035e6000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`060a1000 fffff880`060ab000   acpials.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`060ab000 fffff880`060dc000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Sep 23 04:36:03.115 2012 (UTC - 4:00)**************************



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\092312-56316-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0201e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02263670
Debug session time: Sun Sep 23 04:36:03.115 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:36:49.756
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff8801cd6e9d5, fffff880180b3208, fffff880180b2a60}

*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for ACPI.sys - 
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_ValidatePipeHandle+3d )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> kd: Reading initial command '!analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q'
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff8801cd6e9d5, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff880180b3208, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff880180b2a60, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
USBPORT!USBPORT_ValidatePipeHandle+3d
fffff880`1cd6e9d5 488b4820        mov     rcx,qword ptr [rax+20h]

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff880180b3208 -- (.exr 0xfffff880180b3208)
ExceptionAddress: fffff8801cd6e9d5 (USBPORT!USBPORT_ValidatePipeHandle+0x000000000000003d)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

CONTEXT:  fffff880180b2a60 -- (.cxr 0xfffff880180b2a60)
rax=005c0080005e5dc0 rbx=fffffa800d5e5e20 rcx=005c0080005e5de0
rdx=0000000048766544 rsi=fffffa800d5e5dc0 rdi=fffffa8007121900
rip=fffff8801cd6e9d5 rsp=fffff880180b3440 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000048766544  r9=00000000000003ed r10=fffff80002211880
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000096 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000032 r15=fffffa800d5e5dc0
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po cy
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010207
USBPORT!USBPORT_ValidatePipeHandle+0x3d:
fffff880`1cd6e9d5 488b4820        mov     rcx,qword ptr [rax+20h] ds:002b:005c0080`005e5de0=????????????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  ffffffffffffffff

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800022cd100
 ffffffffffffffff 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
USBPORT!USBPORT_ValidatePipeHandle+3d
fffff880`1cd6e9d5 488b4820        mov     rcx,qword ptr [rax+20h]

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8801cd6bf21 to fffff8801cd6e9d5

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`180b3440 fffff880`1cd6bf21 : fffffa80`0d5e5d70 fffffa80`0e280050 fffffa80`0e280050 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_ValidatePipeHandle+0x3d
fffff880`180b3470 fffff880`1cd74e74 : fffffa80`06e2c010 fffffa80`0e1d0032 fffffa80`06e2c010 fffffa80`07121920 : USBPORT!USBPORT_ProcessURB+0x5ad
fffff880`180b3520 fffff880`1cd4eaf4 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0e1d7050 fffffa80`10256830 fffffa80`06e2c010 : USBPORT!USBPORT_PdoInternalDeviceControlIrp+0x138
fffff880`180b3560 fffff880`00f877a7 : fffffa80`06e2c010 fffffa80`077528e0 fffffa80`06e2c010 fffffa80`06e2c010 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Dispatch+0x1dc
fffff880`180b35a0 fffff880`00f8f789 : fffff880`00fadb50 fffff880`1cdd3d47 fffffa80`06e2c248 fffffa80`06e2c248 : ACPI+0xb7a7
fffff880`180b35d0 fffff880`00f87a3f : fffff880`00fadb50 fffffa80`0769b7d0 fffffa80`06e2c010 fffffa80`0e282050 : ACPI+0x13789
fffff880`180b3600 fffff880`1cda3566 : fffffa80`06e2c010 00000000`00000004 fffffa80`0e282050 fffffa80`0e438060 : ACPI+0xba3f
fffff880`180b3680 fffff880`1cdd3d8f : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0e438060 fffffa80`0769b480 : usbhub!UsbhFdoUrbPdoFilter+0xde
fffff880`180b36b0 fffff880`1cda1fb7 : fffffa80`06e2c010 fffffa80`0e499c70 fffffa80`06e2c010 fffffa80`06e2c010 : usbhub!UsbhPdoInternalDeviceControl+0x373
fffff880`180b3700 fffff880`00f877a7 : fffffa80`06e2c010 fffff800`020aca61 00000000`00220013 fffffa80`0e499c70 : usbhub!UsbhGenDispatch+0x57
fffff880`180b3730 fffff880`00f8f789 : fffff880`00fadb50 00000000`00000801 fffff880`1cde77c0 fffffa80`06e2c248 : ACPI+0xb7a7
fffff880`180b3760 fffff880`00f87a3f : fffff880`00fadb50 fffffa80`0769b480 fffffa80`06e2c010 fffff880`180b3950 : ACPI+0x13789
fffff880`180b3790 fffff880`1cda1e9a : fffff880`180b3950 fffffa80`31637373 fffff880`180b3950 fffffa80`07121920 : ACPI+0xba3f
fffff880`180b3810 fffff880`1cdb4702 : fffff880`180b3a18 fffffa80`0e4a4050 00000000`00000000 fffff880`180b3954 : usbhub!UsbhSyncSendCommand+0x262
fffff880`180b38f0 fffff880`1cdbcc90 : fffffa80`0e4a4050 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0e4aa000 fffff880`1cdd6d9f : usbhub!UsbhQueryPortState+0x10a
fffff880`180b3990 fffff880`1cdbd39b : fffffa80`0e4a4050 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : usbhub!UsbhFdoColdStartCheckPort+0x3c
fffff880`180b3a00 fffff880`1cdbe050 : fffffa80`0e4a4100 fffffa80`0e4a4708 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : usbhub!UsbhFdoSetD0Cold+0x2d3
fffff880`180b3a80 fffff880`1cda673f : fffffa80`0e4a41a0 fffff800`0223b260 fffffa80`0e4a4050 fffff880`180b3ba8 : usbhub!UsbhFdoD0Worker_Action+0x23c
fffff880`180b3b00 fffff800`023919e3 : fffffa80`0e4a4050 fffffa80`0fb6e2b0 fffffa80`0d774090 fffffa80`0fb6e2b0 : usbhub!UsbhHubWorker+0x63
fffff880`180b3b40 fffff800`020a5001 : fffff800`0223b200 fffff800`02391901 fffffa80`0fb6e200 fffff880`01bb4f20 : nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x23
fffff880`180b3b70 fffff800`02335fee : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0fb6e2b0 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`06ccd040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`180b3c00 fffff800`0208c5e6 : fffff880`022d0180 fffffa80`0fb6e2b0 fffff880`022dafc0 fffff880`01acf120 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`180b3c40 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`180b4000 fffff880`180ae000 fffff880`180b3740 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  USBPORT!USBPORT_ValidatePipeHandle+3d

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: USBPORT

IMAGE_NAME:  USBPORT.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4d8c0c08

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff880180b2a60 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_USBPORT!USBPORT_ValidatePipeHandle+3d

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_USBPORT!USBPORT_ValidatePipeHandle+3d

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2500
CurrentSpeed: 2494
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.7]
[DMI Version - 39]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2906 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
  BIOS Version                  P03AAG
  BIOS Starting Address Segment e000
  BIOS Release Date             08/02/2012
  BIOS ROM Size                 300000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       19: - EDD Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       31: - NEC PC-98
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       09: - Fn-Key NET-Boot Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
       11: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           0
  BIOS Minor Revision           1
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD.
  Product Name                  700Z3C/700Z5C
  Version                       0.1
  Serial Number                               
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     System SKUNumber
  Family                        ChiefRiver System
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD.
  Product                       SAMSUNG_NP1234567890
  Version                       FAB1
  Serial Number                               
  Asset Tag                                         
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -448358712: - h
       -448358760: - 

  Location                      Part Component
  Chassis Handle                0000h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 22 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD.
  Chassis Type                  Laptop
  Version                       0.1
  Serial Number                               
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Other
  Security Status               Other
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            CPU Socket - U3E1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              c6h - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel(R) Corporation
  Processor ID                  a9060300fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz
  Processor Voltage             88h - 0.8V
  External Clock                100MHz
  Max Speed                     2500MHz
  Current Speed                 2500MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Specification Reserved
  L1 Cache Handle               0002h
  L2 Cache Handle               0003h
  L3 Cache Handle               0004h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0020h - 32K
  Installed Size                0020h - 32K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Data
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0020h - 32K
  Installed Size                0020h - 32K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Instruction
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0081h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0008h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            0c00h - 3072K
  Installed Size                0c00h - 3072K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 Specification Reserved
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0029h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Video [enabled]
  01: Description               Intel(R) Extreme Graphics 3 Controller
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 002ah]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Sound [enabled]
  01: Description               Intel(R) Azalia Audio Device
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 002bh]
  Number of Strings             7
   1                            AAABAAAAAAAA 
   2                            20YY/MM/DD
   3                            SECPARTN:AAG
   4                            lYmUSsClCDIer
   5                            10SN+YTpBo0jz
   6                            6kdf29oTvpeTF
   7                            [LCD_14][IBT_01]
[System Configuration Options (Type 12) - Length 5 - Handle 002ch]
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 0030h]
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 23 - Handle 0036h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              33554432KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0037h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0036h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelA-DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK 0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1600MHz
  Manufacturer                  Elpida
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   EBJ41UF8BDU0-GN-F 
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0038h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0036h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   0 bits
  Data Width                    0 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelA-DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK 1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  [String Not Specified]
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   [String Not Specified]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0039h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0036h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelB-DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK 2
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1600MHz
  Manufacturer                  04CB
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   AM1U16BC4P2-B19C  
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 003ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0036h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   0 bits
  Data Width                    0 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelB-DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK 3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  [String Not Specified]
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   [String Not Specified]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 003bh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0037h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   003dh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           01
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 003ch]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0038h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   003dh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           02
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 31 - Handle 003dh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0036h
  Partition Width               04
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f7c000 fffff880`00fd3000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`045f6000 fffff880`04600000   acpials  acpials.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:24 2009 (4A5BCA98)
fffff880`02ef3000 fffff880`02f7c000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`05897000 fffff880`058ad000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`059a5000 fffff880`059db000   AMPPAL   AMPPAL.sys   Thu Mar 01 13:55:24 2012 (4F4FC61C)
fffff880`015e0000 fffff880`015e9000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0122a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`036e1000 fffff880`03714000   avgidsdrivera avgidsdrivera.sys Mon Aug 13 10:28:50 2012 (50290F22)
fffff880`019e4000 fffff880`019f5000   avgidsha avgidsha.sys Mon Sep 17 12:46:31 2012 (505753E7)
fffff880`03695000 fffff880`036c4000   avgldx64 avgldx64.sys Wed Sep 12 05:35:55 2012 (5050577B)
fffff880`019aa000 fffff880`019e4000   avgloga  avgloga.sys  Thu Aug 09 07:45:25 2012 (5023A2D5)
fffff880`036c4000 fffff880`036e1000   avgmfx64 avgmfx64.sys Thu Sep 13 23:14:31 2012 (5052A117)
fffff880`01a50000 fffff880`01a5c000   avgrkx64 avgrkx64.sys Thu Aug 09 22:33:54 2012 (50247312)
fffff880`02e7a000 fffff880`02eae000   avgtdia  avgtdia.sys  Wed Sep 12 05:37:36 2012 (505057E0)
fffff880`0322c000 fffff880`03239000   avgtpx64 avgtpx64.sys Thu Jul 19 10:07:13 2012 (50081491)
fffff880`01104000 fffff880`01110000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`03225000 fffff880`0322c000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03684000 fffff880`03695000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`17f8f000 fffff880`17fad000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`1dc00000 fffff880`1dc10000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`1d571000 fffff880`1d591000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`1dcef000 fffff880`1dd7b000   bthport  bthport.sys  Wed Apr 27 23:55:07 2011 (4DB8E51B)
fffff880`1dcd7000 fffff880`1dcef000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Wed Apr 27 23:54:56 2011 (4DB8E510)
fffff880`1d591000 fffff880`1d5ae000   btmaux   btmaux.sys   Wed Nov 30 02:09:32 2011 (4ED5D6AC)
fffff880`1dc1c000 fffff880`1dcd7000   btmhsf   btmhsf.sys   Wed Nov 30 02:10:31 2011 (4ED5D6E7)
fffff880`03670000 fffff880`03684000   CBDisk   CBDisk.sys   Wed Jan 13 04:15:47 2010 (4B4D8F43)
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00677000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`05955000 fffff880`0597f000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00ebc000 fffff880`00f7c000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01dcd000 fffff880`01dfd000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cea000 fffff880`00d48000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`059f2000 fffff880`059f8000   clwvd    clwvd.sys    Wed Apr 13 23:47:49 2011 (4DA66E65)
fffff880`05892000 fffff880`05896500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c72000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`010fb000 fffff880`01104000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`059db000 fffff880`059eb000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`045e8000 fffff880`045f6000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03652000 fffff880`03670000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`00c72000 fffff880`00c81000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01a3a000 fffff880`01a50000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a22000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`037cd000 fffff880`037e0000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`03247000 fffff880`035eb000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Tue Nov 29 22:39:19 2011 (4ED5A567)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`0380c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`048c1000 fffff880`049b5000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`049b5000 fffff880`049fb000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`058ff000 fffff880`05946000   ETD      ETD.sys      Wed May 09 08:03:13 2012 (4FAA5D01)
fffff880`03213000 fffff880`0321c000   excfs    excfs.sys    Fri Sep 23 18:19:39 2011 (4E7D05FB)
fffff880`01030000 fffff880`010e6000   excsd    excsd.sys    Fri Sep 23 18:19:01 2011 (4E7D05D5)
fffff880`011e7000 fffff880`011fb000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0119b000 fffff880`011e7000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0160a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a3a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01c67000 fffff880`01cb1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`0597f000 fffff880`05985c00   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu May 03 15:56:17 2012 (4FA2E2E1)
fffff800`02607000 fffff800`02650000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`0586e000 fffff880`05892000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0585d000 fffff880`0586e000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Wed Nov 09 19:52:25 2011 (4EBB2049)
fffff880`17e00000 fffff880`17ec9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01dc4000 fffff880`01dcd000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`058d2000 fffff880`058f0000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0123c000 fffff880`015e0000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Nov 29 22:39:19 2011 (4ED5A567)
fffff880`1d55c000 fffff880`1d571000   iBtFltCoex iBtFltCoex.sys Tue Feb 14 15:38:54 2012 (4F3AC65E)
fffff880`04a49000 fffff880`0585c660   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Mon May 21 15:04:11 2012 (4FBA91AB)
fffff880`03777000 fffff880`037cd000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Dec 06 06:23:07 2011 (4EDDFB1B)
fffff880`0598f000 fffff880`059a5000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`01dbb000 fffff880`01dc4000   iusb3hcs iusb3hcs.sys Thu Jan 05 06:56:40 2012 (4F058FF8)
fffff880`1d4ff000 fffff880`1d55c000   iusb3hub iusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 05 06:54:43 2012 (4F058F83)
fffff880`1d439000 fffff880`1d4fd000   iusb3xhc iusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 05 06:54:45 2012 (4F058F85)
fffff880`04891000 fffff880`0489d000   iwdbus   iwdbus.sys   Wed Mar 09 18:43:23 2011 (4D78109B)
fffff880`058f0000 fffff880`058ff000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`01dc8000 fffff800`01dd2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a43000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`017d1000 fffff880`017ec000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`0197f000 fffff880`019aa000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`04a43000 fffff880`04a48200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`17efc000 fffff880`17f11000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`059eb000 fffff880`059f2000   lmimirr  lmimirr.sys  Tue Apr 10 18:32:45 2007 (461C108D)
fffff880`1854f000 fffff880`18562000   LMIRfsDriver LMIRfsDriver.sys Mon Jul 14 12:26:56 2008 (487B7E50)
fffff880`03600000 fffff880`03623000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c87000 fffff880`00cd6000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`01d68000 fffff880`01dbb000   MDFSYSNT MDFSYSNT.sys Thu Feb 04 10:14:15 2010 (4B6AE447)
fffff880`01d5b000 fffff880`01d68000   MDPMGRNT MDPMGRNT.SYS Wed Sep 23 15:23:04 2009 (4ABA7598)
fffff880`1e7d0000 fffff880`1e7de000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05946000 fffff880`05955000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01181000 fffff880`0119b000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`17fad000 fffff880`17fc5000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`17fc5000 fffff880`17ff2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`184d6000 fffff880`18524000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`18524000 fffff880`18548000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`0122a000 fffff880`01235000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`0160a000 fffff880`01615000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fdc000 fffff880`00fe6000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00d7b000 fffff880`00dd9000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`02e67000 fffff880`02e72000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01d49000 fffff880`01d5b000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0182c000 fffff880`0191f000   ndis     ndis.sys     Wed Dec 29 01:16:18 2010 (4D1AD232)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0480c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`17f64000 fffff880`17f77000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0480c000 fffff880`0483b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`045d3000 fffff880`045e8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`02fc1000 fffff880`02fd0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02eae000 fffff880`02ef3000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0191f000 fffff880`0197f000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`1b074000 fffff880`1bbb8000   Netwsw00 Netwsw00.sys Mon Mar 12 17:06:43 2012 (4F5E6563)
fffff880`01615000 fffff880`01626000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02e5b000 fffff880`02e67000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0201e000 fffff800`02607000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`0162e000 fffff880`017d1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`0321c000 fffff880`03225000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0380c000 fffff880`045d3000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Feb 25 10:46:07 2012 (4F49023F)
fffff880`01d3f000 fffff880`01d49000   nvpciflt nvpciflt.sys Sat Feb 25 10:46:50 2012 (4F49026A)
fffff880`17f11000 fffff880`17f64000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`02f85000 fffff880`02fab000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`010e6000 fffff880`010fb000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00d48000 fffff880`00d7b000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`015e9000 fffff880`015f9000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`017ec000 fffff880`017fd000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`18400000 fffff880`184a6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0373a000 fffff880`03777000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cd6000 fffff880`00cea000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`18548000 fffff880`1854f000   RaInfo   RaInfo.sys   Fri Jan 04 13:57:14 2008 (477E818A)
fffff880`058ad000 fffff880`058d1000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0483b000 fffff880`04856000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`04877000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04877000 fffff880`04891000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02e0a000 fffff880`02e5b000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`035f1000 fffff880`035fa000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0181e000 fffff880`01827000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019f5000 fffff880`019fe000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01d05000 fffff880`01d3f000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`1ddc6000 fffff880`1ddf2000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`17f77000 fffff880`17f8f000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`1cc98000 fffff880`1cd39000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Nov 23 10:00:40 2011 (4ECD0A98)
fffff880`05a27000 fffff880`05df9500   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Mar 20 05:39:05 2012 (4F685039)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e0a000   SABI     SABI.sys     Thu May 28 02:38:02 2009 (4A1E314A)
fffff880`184a6000 fffff880`184b1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`01cfd000 fffff880`01d05000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`1e75f000 fffff880`1e7d0000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`1e6b4000 fffff880`1e74c000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`1cc00000 fffff880`1cc69000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`18562000 fffff880`18593000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`059f8000 fffff880`059f9480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01a63000 fffff880`01c67000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`18593000 fffff880`185a5000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`00ff3000 fffff880`01000000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`00dd9000 fffff880`00dfb000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`02feb000 fffff880`02fff000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00470000 fffff960`0047a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03714000 fffff880`0373a000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`0489d000 fffff880`048af000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`1dd7b000 fffff880`1dd98000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`1d4fd000 fffff880`1d4fef00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`1cd39000 fffff880`1cd4a000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`1cda0000 fffff880`1cdfa000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`1cd4a000 fffff880`1cda0000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`1dd98000 fffff880`1ddc5280   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:34 2010 (4CE7A692)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00ff3000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`03239000 fffff880`03247000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01025000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01110000 fffff880`01125000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`01125000 fffff880`01181000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01cb1000 fffff880`01cfd000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Feb 24 22:38:18 2011 (4D67242A)
fffff880`1bbb8000 fffff880`1bbc5000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`02fab000 fffff880`02fc1000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Tue Jan 25 04:34:33 2011 (4D3E9929)
fffff880`1e74c000 fffff880`1e756000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Tue Jan 25 04:34:40 2011 (4D3E9930)
fffff880`02fd0000 fffff880`02feb000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`0180e000 fffff880`0181e000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00ea4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eb3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`048af000 fffff880`048bf000   WDKMD    WDKMD.sys    Wed Mar 09 18:43:12 2011 (4D781090)
fffff880`02f7c000 fffff880`02f85000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003e5000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`1e756000 fffff880`1e75f000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fd3000 fffff880`00fdc000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`03623000 fffff880`03644000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`17ecb000 fffff880`17efc000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`037e0000 fffff880`037ee000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`05986000 fffff880`0598f000   wmiacpi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0324d000 fffff880`035f1000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  003A4000
fffff880`03200000 fffff880`03213000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`05897000 fffff880`058a1000   acpials.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`058a1000 fffff880`058d2000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``




   --- E O J ---   Wed 09/26/2012      12:06:45.52     _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   Wed 09/26/2012      12:06:45.52     _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   Wed 09/26/2012      12:06:45.52     _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
```


----------



## newcastlefc200 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: BSOD coming out of sleep, error 0x0000003b*



Wrench97 said:


> There is nothing conclusive in the dumps, nor the wer reports, since the wifi adapter runs on the usb bus check for a update of the driver > Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Adapter > Intel® Driver Update Utility
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I did this already but I'll take another look.

Thanks


----------



## newcastlefc200 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: BSOD coming out of sleep, error 0x0000003b*

OK so I checked out the intel website and it did say that there was a new driver available for my wireless card, so I tried to install it, but the installation only said change, when it completed the driver was still the same, I guess I could uninstall the card and then try again.

I haven't had a bluescreen in two days but this morning when my laptop came out of hibernation (it wasn't plugged in, so it probably hibernates after sleeping for a long time) I got a blue screen, I'm not at my laptop at the moment but I've attached the pic, if you require more logs I can create them when I'm home.

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD coming out of sleep, error 0x0000003b*

Logs are needed, if you are leaving it on and not plugged in, if the battery is dieing as it goes into sleep mode or in sleep mode then the ram is losing power and BSOD's would be a possibility.


----------



## newcastlefc200 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: BSOD coming out of sleep, error 0x0000003b*

OK so I ran memtest for about 6 hours and it returned no errors, I may try it overnight tonight.

as well as my bluescreen yesterday I now have two new bluescreen dumps, these happened when I ran driver verifier, (read about it in here) after finishing memtest and rebooting windows it bluescreened straight away, each time so I had to boot in safe mode and disable driver verifier to get windows to boot.

on the bluescreen I noticed the driver it mentioned was excsd.sys which is used for my expresscache 8GB ssd module.

I have attached the logs for you.

thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD coming out of sleep, error 0x0000003b*

Check for a firmware update for the ssd module, SSD drives/modules are seen as memory to Windows, since thats what DV listed the problem lies in the ssd module, the firmware or the driver(check for a updated driver) if none of the above are fruitful, remove it from the system and see if the BSOD's stop.


----------



## newcastlefc200 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: BSOD coming out of sleep, error 0x0000003b*



Wrench97 said:


> Check for a firmware update for the ssd module, SSD drives/modules are seen as memory to Windows, since thats what DV listed the problem lies in the ssd module, the firmware or the driver(check for a updated driver) if none of the above are fruitful, remove it from the system and see if the BSOD's stop.


ok I managed to find the driver, I'll see if thats any newer than I have


----------



## newcastlefc200 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: BSOD coming out of sleep, error 0x0000003b*

ok it seems to of stopped bluescreening now, maybe the updated drivers helped!

thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD coming out of sleep, error 0x0000003b*

Let us know if it starts again


----------

